# Dewitt NY, use of force.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

*New York cop is placed on leave after punching woman in the THROAT while detaining her for 'attacking and pepper-spraying Walmart customers'*

*



*





An upstate New York police officer has been placed on administrative leave after he was caught on camera punching a woman in the throat while detaining her over the Fourth of July weekend for allegedly pepper-spraying other customers.

The DeWitt Police Department released a video with spokesman Lt. Jerry Pace announcing that an officer has been placed on administrative leave while an investigation into the use of force altercation is conducted. 

Officer Rory Spain was identified from video footage from the incident that occurred at a Walmart in East Syracuse on July 4, 2021. He is accused of punching Tyreana Edmonds in the throat when she allegedly attempted to bite him as he tried to detain her. 









Officer Rory Spain (left) has been put on administrative leave after punching Tyrena Edmonds (center) in the throat while attempting to handcuff her









The DeWitt Police Department is conducting an investigation into the 'actions of the officer'

Police officers were called to the scene when a fight broke out between five to six people. 


According to Lt. Pace, employees were threatened and struck in the face and customers, including children, were pepper-sprayed by two women. 

The two women have been identified as Edmonds and her sister, Tajenik Byrd. 

In a 15-minute video posted on Thursday, the DeWitt Police Department shared footage from multiple body cameras, bystander's cell phones, and store video surveillance. 
Pace said that store surveillance footage captured the initial altercation, and body camera and bystander footage shows the officers struggling to place the women in handcuffs. 

Officer Corey Buyck takes Byrd to the ground using his body weight to hold her down as he places handcuffs on her. In the footage, her sister is heard telling the officers that Byrd is pregnant and was 'jumped.' 

As the officers struggled to drag the women out of the store, video shows Spain punching Edmonds in the throat after apparently tries to bite his arm. 










The DeWitt Police Department released a 15-minuite video with Lt. Jerry Pace announcing that an officer has been placed on administrative leave and shared several angles of video footage









The officers were called to an East Syracuse Walmart on the Fourth of July after a fight broke out between fix to six people









Walmart employees were allegedly threatened and struck in the face









Several customers, including children, were pepper-sprayed by two women









The two women have been identified as Tyreana Edmonds and Tajenik Byrd
Bystanders attempted to intervene but were warned to 'back off' by Spain as he straddled Edmonds after the blow and pulled his taser. 

In the video Lt. Pace said, 'Conclusions about whether the actions of the officers are consistent with department policy and the law will not be made until all facts are known and the investigation is complete.'

Edmonds was charged with second-degree attempted assault of a police officer, fourth-degree criminal mischief, second-degree harassment, resisting arrest, disorderly conduct, and obstruction of governmental administration.

Byrd was charged with third-degree assault, fourth-degree criminal possession of a weapon, endangering the welfare of a child, possession of a noxious material, resisting arrest, and obstruction of governmental administration.

They were both released later on desk appearance tickets.

A protest of about 25 people took place on Friday night outside of the the DeWitt Police Department. 










Officer Corey Buyck used his body weight to detain Byrd, who is pregnant 









Spain pulled out his taser when confronted by bystanders who were concerned by his use of force


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Absolutely zero problem with that. Act like a human being and you won't have encounters that end up like this.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

And many incidents like this are more human reflex then any thing else, if someone tries to take a bite out of you or spit in your face regardless if they are cuffed or not your body will react. Granted if continued to beat the bag out of her it might be time to say pump the brakes. I don't know if it was on here or TY there was a big stink when a cop drilled a girl semi strapped down to a ambulance stretcher (combative section 12) after she tried to take a bite out of his thigh / groin area. It looks shitty but what else can you do.


----------



## HigherEDLawman (Aug 18, 2021)

What ever happened to play stupid games win stupid prizes.


----------

